

While Contrarianism rarely pays, Contrarianism is the New Consensus - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/12/contrarianism_i.html

======
fburnaby
_The general consensus on contrarianism is wrong._

He's being a contrarian about contrarianism! Must be a smart guy.

